# what is she?



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm not sure what she is, anyone know?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What color legs does she have? Are the feathered? Can you get a pic of her standing so we can see her body shape and stance?


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Orpington pullet


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

Apyl said:


> What color legs does she have? Are the feathered? Can you get a pic of her standing so we can see her body shape and stance?


Yeah she is feathered, but not like my Cochin, I didn't even notice it until you asked... Her legs are cream...? With a little blue tint.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree with the Blue Orp suggestion.


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

Bee said:


> I agree with the Blue Orp suggestion.


With feathered legs?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I must have misunderstood...I thought you said she wasn't feathered like your Cochin...

Pic of Blue Orp hen..










Pic of Blue Cochin...










I guess only time will tell!


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

Bee said:


> I must have misunderstood...I thought you said she wasn't feathered like your Cochin...
> 
> Pic of Blue Orp hen..
> 
> ...


----------

